# Datasheet para un  STK442-120 ?



## arg (Ago 21, 2012)

Saludos, me regalaron una etapa de potencia de Sony, éste lleva un STK442-120, pero he buscado el datasheet de éste IC y no lo encuentro, quiero saber la potencia del circuito, de casualidad entre sus archivos no lo tendrán.... se los agradeceria...

Gracias de antemano..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2012)

Seguramente es muy parecido a este: *STK442-110*


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/indexer.php?file=DSA00353179.pdf&dir=Datasheet-071&keywords=stk442-120%2A&database=user-highscore#
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/310219/SANYO/STK433-120-E.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bydiego (Ago 21, 2012)

STK442-110 ----> hasta 110W
STK442-120 ----> hasta 120W
STK442-130 ----> hasta 130W
Puedes usar un datasheet de cualquiera todos los pines son iguales.. 

att bydiego


----------



## arg (Ago 22, 2012)

Ok Muchisimas gracias por contestar, Entonces andaria por los 120w x 2, supongo que debe tener un buen desempeño, quiero armar algo a ver que tal suena.... Y como me regalaron la etapa junto con el Trafo..

Saludos y gracias...


----------



## duflos (Feb 19, 2019)

Acá dejó el pcb del stk442-090 que es igual al 110 , que opinan , no se porque en los capacitores de la entrada el esquemático del fabricante pone cap. De 100uf x 100v y en la pcb que encontré ponen de 1000 uf lo demás parece en su lugar ... voy a probar realizar este ya que tengo transformador y el integrado a ver que sale espero sus opiniones saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2019)

Porque supone que se alimenta con una fuente de corriente continua, ese es un filtrado adicional simplemente.


----------



## duflos (Feb 21, 2019)

Hola gente arme el ampli pero no funciona manda dc directo al parlante algo asi como unos 24v uff muy mal  , posiblemente tenga algún daño el ic lo destape no se ve nada quemado los fusibles están ok no hay continuidad entre pines del ic el voltaje que lo alimento es de 42v+ - 42v- les dejo una foto a ver que opinan todos los componentes son nuevos cap. Resis. Etc por lo que leí hay muchos truchos que mal ... Si alguien me da una manito para hacegurarme  de que es el ic se lo agradezco mucho  Saludos y gracias ..


----------



## neutro (Mar 25, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Acá dejó el pcb del stk442-090 que es igual al 110 , que opinan , no se porque en los capacitores de la entrada el esquemático del fabricante pone cap. De 100uf x 100v y en la pcb que encontré ponen de 1000 uf lo demás parece en su lugar ... voy a probar realizar este ya que tengo transformador y el integrado a ver que sale espero sus opiniones saludos


Hola Broh. Podes decirme el tamaño de la placa porfavor yo también Tengo el 
stk442-130 original sacado de un Sony


----------



## duflos (Mar 25, 2020)

Te lo busco y lo paso compa ...


----------



## neutro (Mar 26, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Te lo busco y lo paso compa ...


 Estaré a la espera...


----------



## jorger (Mar 26, 2020)

@duflos.. Ese STK es más falso que una moneda de 10€. La silicona blanca, el color del pcb y demás transistores lo delata.
Ha pasado algo más de un mes y recién lo veo. Igual te sirve de ayuda.


----------



## duflos (Mar 26, 2020)

Si compañero así era como el amigo neutro saque el stk de un equipo y funciono de 10 lo usa mi hijo para un par de bables en la pieza anda de 10s ...


----------

